# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Servicing a Automatic Dripline Flush Valve and diaphram

## DaleBlack

Servicing a Automatic Dripline Flush Valve  Other then removing the top, taking out any bigger debris. How do people treat the rubber diaphram? mine is crusted with iron oxide deposits from the bore water.  A wipe in clean water with a dishwashing sponge seems to remove all to most of it and the rubber remains supple and flexible, I suppose you can not do more than that?  other then buy a replacement diaphram?    https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/18...f?v=1616721327

----------

